# How do you kill a Monolith with SM or DE?



## Bmwrocks2 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hello I use SM or DE and I was wondering what would be the best way for me to kill a Monolith.

The game would be 1000 or 1500 points.

If there is already a guide for this then just send me the link.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

For Space marines use Lascannons
For Dark Eldar use Haywire Gernades.

Yet another tactic is just to kill 75% of the units that has the necron rule causing them to phase out.


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

Bmwrocks2 said:


> Hello I use SM or DE and I was wondering what would be the best way for me to kill a Monolith.
> 
> The game would be 1000 or 1500 points.
> 
> ...


You need weapons that are at least S9 basic, because you don't get to add any bonuses or extra dice for penetration rolls.

Meltas are a poor choice because they don't get the extra penetrating die, but as S8 they can still get a glancing hit. AP1 means there is a small chance of them doing something.


----------



## pigmonger (Aug 1, 2009)

Monoliths are better left unkilled. Just run away from them and phase out his army instead.


----------



## HighHubris (Mar 16, 2009)

pig monger is correct.


----------



## Bmwrocks2 (Sep 20, 2009)

So just focus on the troops and kill them all so I don't need to worry about the Monolith.
That sounds nice and simple.

But if the Monolith is shooting me for the whole game isn't there a good chance I will get wiped out and loose the game?


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

pigmonger said:


> Monoliths are better left unkilled. Just run away from them and phase out his army instead.


Don't take this the wrong way, but it sounds like you don't play vs Necrons very often. 
Monoliths should be top priority really. In Necron vs Necron games, what do you think is the first target? That's right, Monoliths must be killed early because they let you re-roll WBB rolls - which makes phase out very difficult and makes CC vs Necrons a lot less effective because they can be pulled right out of it.


----------



## VanitusMalus (Jun 27, 2009)

I wrote up a CC oriented IG to fight Necrons, yeah I did. It's like everyone else is telling you focus on phase out. The problem with trying to focus on the Monolith is you can't exactly focus just one unit and you'll find yourself making the mistake many of us make "out of frustration from one unit not destroying something large we dedicate too many units to the same goal, accomplish nothing and realize now the enemy is about to retaliate". Haywire grenades are your best bet with DE against the monolith. You probably should give a character the Webway Portal put him on a Raider with a unit fly it as close to the Monolith as possible, drop the Portal at any point, let a bunch of Wyches (can Wyches all carry Haywire Grenades? been awhile since I saw the DE codex) and assault the dang thing. With Space Marines um ram it with a Land Raider the full 12", makes it a S9 hit, true you get hit back, lol


----------



## Bmwrocks2 (Sep 20, 2009)

Wouldn't deep strikng some assault Terminators with Thunder hammers and Storm shields be better than ramming it with a land raider?

And yes, Wyches can carry Haywire grenades.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

darklove said:


> Don't take this the wrong way, but it sounds like you don't play vs Necrons very often.
> Monoliths should be top priority really. In Necron vs Necron games, what do you think is the first target? That's right, Monoliths must be killed early because they let you re-roll WBB rolls - which makes phase out very difficult and makes CC vs Necrons a lot less effective because they can be pulled right out of it.


Very true... in part.
Monolith WBB will be very important in a game where the players cant properly take out the enemy's 'necron' units (either through noobishness or just armyarmy build). The object of any game vs necrons should be to kill as much as you can, as fast as you can _without_ allowing WBB- try to seperate off units on the ends of lines, instant death anything that isnt in orb range and plain kill any unit if it is either the solo of that type or out of 6" of similar units (or tomb spider).... good necron players make this very hard but with the right balance of movement, dakka and ordnance its still possible.

If you cant do that then the monolith with really screw you over... but as SM I still wouldnt bother going after it (lascannons, Dreads in combat and vindis- who should be shooting infantry- are the best options. Lascannons have a 1/27 chance of killing the monolith (so you'll need about 5 firing at it every turn of the game to kill it... personally I dont bother with them), dreads need to reach the monolith which if you manage it either the cron player has been stupid or you've already won the game and vindicators dont have the number of shots to really waste them on monoliths.
DE Im not sure of...


----------



## Ork_boss (Sep 30, 2009)

LASCANNONS GALORE!!!!.... I liove me a lascannon in The FACE!


----------



## Ork_boss (Sep 30, 2009)

Or Vindicator cannun


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

Possibly meltabombs in a unit that are drop podding. that is the only way to get close enough to assault the monolith.


----------



## Ork_boss (Sep 30, 2009)

I don't think you get the 2d6 AP roll against monoliths..
VINDICATOR CANNON PEOPLE!


----------



## Bmwrocks2 (Sep 20, 2009)

So just use a tactical squad with melta bombs to kill the monolith or would Terminators with power fists be better?


----------



## Ork_boss (Sep 30, 2009)

Assault Termies With Thunder hammers is good.
VINDICATOR CANNON!


----------



## Bmwrocks2 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hmmm. A vindicator does seem to be a good option but it has the same strength as a powerfist but in a squad of Terminators there are 5-10 str 10 hits a vindicator only has 1.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

I just ignore the Monoliths.

Dark lances and Dizzys ignore WBB rolls.

Then again, so do incubi.


----------



## maniclurker (Jun 12, 2008)

DE: Haywire Grenades

SM: Ironclad Dreadnought in a pod, Biker MotF with conversion beamer, or Termie or biker librarian w/ vortex of doom. Anything else is really too innefficient to deal with the monolith, as it takes too many shots. I would say vindicator, as ST10 plus 2D6 pick highest pen is nice, but it should be shooting at little necrons.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Ork_boss said:


> Assault Termies With Thunder hammers is good.
> VINDICATOR CANNON!





Bmwrocks2 said:


> So just use a tactical squad with melta bombs to kill the monolith or would Terminators with power fists be better?





mcmuffin said:


> Possibly meltabombs in a unit that are drop podding. that is the only way to get close enough to assault the monolith.


Meltabombs, powerdists and thunderhammer can *never* kill the monolith: all they can do is glance (unless you mix it with furious charge/tank hunters *cue debate on monolith/tank hunters*)... since you can keep stacking weapon destroyed results endlessly on the monolith it'll never die.


----------



## MJayC50 (Oct 30, 2007)

yea ironclads would do it - monoliths need killing with dccw! killa kans is how i deal with liths and raiders! de have haywire nades - basically there is nothing the dark eldar cannot do! they are like marines who rock at everything except armour saves!


----------



## grim reaper (Sep 25, 2008)

I've only ever bothered to take out the monalith twice, one time using a lascannon (Only imobilised it, one-off bored shot, couldn't shoot anything else), the other time was when I wanted a monalith on my trophy wall, I used Vulkan, 10 sterm guard with combi melta's, droppod don't get the 2d6, but 10 shots, with re-rolls to hit, needing 6 to glance, needing 6's to wreck (6 - 2 for the glance, + 1 for AP1 = 5 wrecked) But mainly destroy every necron possible, and force phase out. If he uses the monalith to get the second wbb he cant drop the power matrix large blast on your head:so_happy:


----------



## Bmwrocks2 (Sep 20, 2009)

Cool. So if he shoots me he can't to wbb but if he does wbb he can't shoot me. It's like a double sided sword for him.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

He cant shoot the particle whip and do extra WBB... he can do the extra WBB and fire the flux arc (which cant be used with the particle whip)- monoliths are pretty much always gonna try to shoot something if they are within range.


----------



## Bmwrocks2 (Sep 20, 2009)

Would it be a god idea to try to keep out of range? Or does a Monolith move to fast?


----------



## Lord Castellen (Jun 29, 2009)

ok so ima make this quick and easy, my best buddy that i play with weekly runs a jewtastic 3 'lith, 40 cron, 2 lord+rez orb list, i deal with monoliths every day almost, and theyre not gunna die, thats just how it goes, 'crons dont pack the fire power in an infantry state to actually blow you apart, the only thing they have to fire with is the monolith, and they sure as hell are gunna do it every single turn, it is RARE to see the monolith WWB to get back 2-5 crons when he could wipe out a leman russ instead. the only effecient way to blow back a monolith is to knock the crons out from under him, and quickly, a smart cron player will be moving his monolith to hit the most number of enemies, or will be DS it in, if hes DS it in then theres a good chance you wont have to deal with it for up to 3 turns, if this is the case then ballz to the wallz rush and beat the shit outta his crons! if he keeps it main board then split your forces into evenly matched clusters and the lith will go for one section while your secondary force moves out to deal with the crons themselves, this way your still getting maximum power against his troops while drawing the 'lith away, every shot fired at a monolith is a shot fired seeing as that shot (judging by the strength required to hurt it) will merk a cron and keep it down for good, and if you fire the 5 lascannons per turn you would need to down the lith at crons then you most likely have 4 crons a turn out, which ends up at 20 completly merked crons by the end of the game, which is 50%, meaning that your army only needs to blow apart 13 crons for the win, not a hard achievment, also remember, anytime possible, assault assault assault! if your locked in assault the lith cant shoot at you, so if you lose and die you prolly would have anyway from the lith blasting, and if you win then odds are good you just got 10 cron kills which alot of the time can almost be a full 25% in and of itself, so its also more helpful to bound in assault than running from a particle whip! just keep spirits up and ballz to the wallz all the way and you should be fine! hope i was of some assistance!


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

For SMs, a drop pod with a dread should do it. Assault it and use that S10 to punch holes into it. Might get a lascannon on there to shoot at it too, but CC with that thing should work the best.


----------



## Devinstater (Dec 9, 2008)

My main competitor when I first started at low points was a Necron player. The most dangerous units he has are Destroyers and Heavy Destroyers. Regular detroyers are Str 6 Heavy 3 on a jetbike frame with rending.

A squad of those can wipe out a tactical squad or your transports / rear armour no problem. Put your heavy weapons and ML's into them so help make them not get wbb rolls.

Also, if you win in assault you get to sweeping advance against very low init, so you will likely destroy the whole squad with no wbb available, not even res orb.

Because your anti tank is so valuable in negating the original wbb roll and for nuking Destroyers, it can't be wasted on Monoliths. They are basically a timeclock you play against. Also he can't hurt you as bad with the monolith if you make him teleport the crons to him. 

The only thing worth hitting with the monolith is if he gets his Monolith close enough to your Dreadnought's STR 10 fist.


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

Devinstater said:


> My main competitor when I first started at low points was a Necron player. The most dangerous units he has are Destroyers and Heavy Destroyers. Regular detroyers are Str 6 Heavy 3 on a jetbike frame with rending.


They don't have rending - they have Gauss which is very different: it is not AP2 for example.


----------



## genesis108 (Jul 29, 2009)

4 Lascannon Dev with a TL LC Razorback. Big point sink for it, but if you want to kill it at range, that's probably the best. If you can get into CC with it, a Ironclad Dread with any 2 of the CCWs for 3 attacks on it with S10. Other than that, forget the damned thing and just focus on ALOT of anti-infantry firepower and burn down their numbers as fast as possible. Trying to focus on taking out 1 squad at a time seems to work pretty well. My friend(who is also a GW Outrider) plays Necrons, Orks, IG, and Deathwing. He has told me time and time again that the best thing to do against Necrons if they have a Monolith is ignore it and focus fire on squads. No survivors in a squad reduces the likelihood of WBB because unless the player hordes his troops on deployment, there usually won't be another 'Necron' or a Res Orb within 6" if an entire squad is killed.

Against Necrons, the best tactic in Annihilation games is hit the Phase Out point and ignore the monoliths.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

ok if you want to win, use vindicators.

AIM for the Lord first, since if hes smart he has a rez orb on him, make sure that lord dies, and stays dead, when your not aiming for the lord, aim for the rest with anything str 8 or higher for guns, or any power weapon in CC.

anything double str or power weapon makes it so they cant get back up, and if they cant get back up, they phase out.

if they are useing the monolith for the WWB rolls back, then your fine, if they are useing its whip, they are letting their models die faster.

work on either making them lose the WWB rolls, or making them die from double str/power weapon stuff


----------



## Xtr4M1nty (Sep 27, 2009)

*Easily*

No sweat, pile in the Dreads and Vindicators.

ts easier as Tau though...


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

Xtr4M1nty said:


> No sweat, pile in the Dreads and Vindicators.
> 
> ts easier as Tau though...


And what do you think the rest of the Necron army will be doing? Dreads never do anything against Necrons because they are so slow and die early. Vindicators would be better off shooting at Warriors and Destroyers, putting pressure on the Phase Out and the Necron fire power.

You can't just take the Monolith as an isolated unit and forget about the rest of the army.

Regarding the death-by-glancing conversation above; it has already been resolved and confirmed by people at GW HQ that there is no limit to the number of negative modifiers that can be applied to the Monolith's Flux Arc. -20 shots just means it won't be shooting, not that the weapon has been destroyed. It is therefore not killable by non-AP1 glancing hits.

There is a good side to this: if enough people complain then GW might redo the Necron codex sooner! k:


----------



## sooch (Nov 25, 2008)

What else is in his army?


----------



## Bmwrocks2 (Sep 20, 2009)

The other things in his army are: Nechron lord with war scythe, 3 squads of warriors, a sqaud of destroyers and I can't remember the rest.

So it is way easyer to just kill the rest of his army than worry about a monolith.

Is he allowed to use a res orb with a war scythe?


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Bmwrocks2 said:


> Is he allowed to use a res orb with a war scythe?


Yes. The warscythe is simply a weapon upgrade rather than a wargear option, so the points spent on the warscythe don't count toward the 100 maximum points that a Necron Lord may spend on Wargear from the Armory.


----------



## Bmwrocks2 (Sep 20, 2009)

Ok thanks.


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

Moved a bunch of rules stuff to a forum where maybe somebody cares. :ireful2:

I don't really get the point of these threads. Marines and dark eldar have a bunch of different ways to kill monoliths. If you only take melta guns and dark lances then you suck, and fail. Read your codex and see that there's other stuff you can do.

Also this is about the third "omg how do I play against necrons?!" thread recently. That's a disgrace. Necrons are hopelessly bad in 5th edition and everyone but darklove has given up on them. Props to him.

Go look at a proper competitive army list; something like lash, battlewagon or bike orks or eldar. You should phase the necrons out by turn 4, if not before. IG can phase necrons out without even letting them have a turn.


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

If you are playing vs an experienced Necron player then they are hard to beat - but there are a lot of people who just don't get how to play them. I still like them, and I still like mashing people up in tourneys (next big one in November is going to be fun, 1,750pt lists really suit Necrons).


----------



## The Odd One (Sep 15, 2009)

Land Raiders for SM and I don't know with DE. I would kill Destroyers then Monolith, then the rest should be quite easy.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

I'm surprised noone has said it

Vindicators

Vindicators

Vindicators

Thunder Hammers (threw that in although it was said)

EDIT: I see now it was mentioned afterall. Well, at least I added my vote!



darklove said:


> Dreads never do anything against Necrons because they are so slow and die early


Drop Pods.


----------



## f74 (Mar 21, 2008)

Go for the Phase out FTW


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

As a DE player I can tell you that glance it down till it only has one weapon BUT don't make this too big a priority. The reason for this you can soooooo much faster than any necron with you raiders, 1st priority of DE vs NEC is Destroyers then Lords, Destroyers knock out with your 3 ravagers so they don't knock you out. The Lord deal with with your lord and Incubi, The best bet is get into CC with Necrons as DE can deal enough damage to keep them down and wipe them out before they strike you (sweeping advance is your friend). More than likely they will then teleport out and revive themsleves but get enough units into CC and not all of them will be able to teleport and if they do they will all be in tight packs (if there is no lord assuming he's one of the first things you took out) Shoot Dissies straight into them and they will fall again. 
Phase out against NEC with DE is really easy I've found as we can bring to many heavy weapons into squads with our low point costs causing pain for those expensive Destroyer units.


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

It really depends on how the Necrons are deployed. If the Warriors are in play then try to get a turn 2 assault before the Necrons can do too much damage to your CC units.
If the Warriors are not in play yet then... well quite frankly you are stuck playing a game with the only thing to shoot at being pretty impossible to kill.
I often start tourny list games with only Monoliths in active positions, two of them, and Destroyers safely behind until they can get a good shot in.
Very hard to Phase Out when 75% of the models with the Necron rule are still in reserve.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

The only problem, DL, is that if you have Warriors in reserve and eligible to enter play, you HAVE to bring them in through the Monolith portal. I guess that was GW's way of keeping you from nulling PO and just spamming Triplith.

If your enemy is using more than one Lith, and he's positioning them wisely, you're basically screwed. He can shoot with one and tele with the other. By Monolith teleport rules, if when those Necrons died they were within range of an Orb, then any unit that goes through the lith will, on average, have 75% of its models when it comes out _minimum_ (50% from normal WBB, then an extra 50% of the failed rolls through the re-roll). So even if you destroy the whole unit, if theres another Necron of the same type in 6" (18 if theres a TS), you've really only killed 25% of them, and you'll never kill any more. Because of this, Necrons are the undisputed masters of indestructibleness. Take into account that its damn difficult to take out a unit of Warriors in a single turn with any form of attack that doesn't use a massive template(s), he can teleport with either one to help the one in direst need and shoot with the other. If theres no unit thats missing more than 50% of its models, he can shoot with both (Or all three). This creates a tide of advancin , indestructible Necrons that simply mop the board. If you assault, he can use a lith to- You guessed it- Pull them out and reroll WBB, then shoot you dead with the unit you just assaulted. They might even earn a pie plate form the other monolith if theres nothing more pressing nearby, in which case bye bye termies.

TO kill a lith with SM, use a DN with two CC weapons in a drop pod. Plant it next to the Lith and hope to God you dont scatter on top of it or its surrounding Necrons. Also, hope its undefended. Any screen between you and the Lith is going to have to be waded through first, and then guess what- Thats right. The lith will pull that unit out of CC, use GFA, pie plate you with another Lith, and then if necessary finish you off with the unit just pulled out of CC. Throw down that Pod wisely.

I saw someone suggest a ram with a LR. Thats actually an interesting tactic. You can ignore unit screens because you can simply tank shock any in the way- Forcing them to move or make a Death or Glory (Yeah right. Even with the Gauss rule, thats still a 1/6 chance to glance, and then a further 1/6 to immobilize). Thats a str9 hit through all intervening units, but on the downside, you take a str9 hit too.

From range, Vindicators would do it, but remember that not even Vindis defy the Living Metal rule- They don't get extra penetration dice under any circumstances.

For DE, haywire grenades. Someone else in here offered up a better explanation than I can, especially since I haven't played any DE players.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Re-read the FAQ Iron Angel- when you declare your warriors in deserve you have to say if they are using the portal or just walking on like everything else... if you chose the second option then the monolith will always be able to fire its particle whip.


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

Iron Angel said:


> The only problem, DL, is that if you have Warriors in reserve and eligible to enter play, you HAVE to bring them in through the Monolith portal. I guess that was GW's way of keeping you from nulling PO and just spamming Triplith..


I am very happy to inform you that this is no longer the case. The 5th ed. FAQ updates this rule, and Warriors are now allowed to enter play from reserve from the table edge as well as through the Monolith. Their mode of entry must be declared during deployment, so as long as you specify a table edge entry the destruction of all Monoliths will not trigger Phase Out due to un-deployed Warriors.


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

Iron Angel said:


> From range, Vindicators would do it, but remember that not even Vindis defy the Living Metal rule- They don't get extra penetration dice under any circumstances.
> 
> For DE, haywire grenades. Someone else in here offered up a better explanation than I can, especially since I haven't played any DE players.


Your idea about the vindicators is incorrect. They do not roll an ADDITONAL dice, as the Necron codex forbids. They roll two dice and pick the best, living metal does not remove this rule. Pg 21, Necron Codex, Living Metal: "Ordnance weapons still roll 2d6 for armor penetration and select the highest score"


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Darklove: YAY! I didn't know about this, actually. Have you ever tried to just keep 25% of your warriors permanently in reserve to permanently disable PO?

Creon: Ah, alright. I wasn't quite sure how that one worked. Thanks for sorting it out for me.


----------



## SmileyJack (Nov 21, 2009)

I'm not sure about DE, but if you're using SM then I'd advise trying to assault it with a Dread or shooting with a Predator Annihilator, depending on your tactics.

Personally I prefer the Predator cos if you blow the monolith up early you can then use those lascannons to blast away destroyers.


----------



## ironhammer (Aug 14, 2008)

well this is anecdotal but back in the dark days of 3rd edition i once destroyed a monolith with a land speeder armed with a mulit-melta, took all game but i still did it.

But honestly i think you could kill it with a vindicator, s10 is an effective weapon against anything. i wouldn't know how to pull it off since so few people play Necron anymore.


----------



## raverboi (Jan 15, 2009)

use lysander 
or a vindicator
or lascannons
other then that don't even bother


----------



## Vrykolas2k (Jun 10, 2008)

VanitusMalus said:


> I wrote up a CC oriented IG to fight Necrons, yeah I did. It's like everyone else is telling you focus on phase out. The problem with trying to focus on the Monolith is you can't exactly focus just one unit and you'll find yourself making the mistake many of us make "out of frustration from one unit not destroying something large we dedicate too many units to the same goal, accomplish nothing and realize now the enemy is about to retaliate". Haywire grenades are your best bet with DE against the monolith. You probably should give a character the Webway Portal put him on a Raider with a unit fly it as close to the Monolith as possible, drop the Portal at any point, let a bunch of Wyches (can Wyches all carry Haywire Grenades? been awhile since I saw the DE codex) and assault the dang thing. With Space Marines um ram it with a Land Raider the full 12", makes it a S9 hit, true you get hit back, lol



Problem is, whatever character has the Webway Portal has to stand there with it...


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Creon said:


> Your idea about the vindicators is incorrect. They do not roll an ADDITONAL dice, as the Necron codex forbids. They roll two dice and pick the best, living metal does not remove this rule. Pg 21, Necron Codex, Living Metal: "Ordnance weapons still roll 2d6 for armor penetration and select the highest score"


The Necron FAQ states that any weapon attacking the monolith rolls 1d6 for penetration and 1d6 + strength, no matter what.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Iron Angel said:


> The Necron FAQ states that any weapon attacking the monolith rolls 1d6 for penetration and 1d6 + strength, no matter what.


Would you mind pointing out where it says this? I've looked at all the points that have to do with the Monolith in the FAQ and can't find what you describe.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

You only get 1D6 for penetration no matter what (which I think is an accurate paraphrase of the rules) which is precisely what ordnance has: it just so happens that you roll 2 dice to find which 1D6 you use for penetration.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Sorry, not the FAQ, the revised codex. Theres a second print edition that more concisely describes the rule, and what I said is basically an exact quote. And uh, yeah, you're still rolling two dice. You only get one. Thats what the rule says.


----------



## Daneel2.0 (Jul 24, 2008)

Katie Drake said:


> Would you mind pointing out where it says this? I've looked at all the points that have to do with the Monolith in the FAQ and can't find what you describe.


Iron Angel corrected himself accurately. This problem crops up every couple of months. There are 2 printings of the Necron Codex, and the 2 printings are not exactly the same. If you don't know which you have, look on the first page (table of contents page). In the bottom, center of the page, directly above the Canada Address, it will say "Second Printing" if you do in fact have the second printing.

The rule for the Monolith states, 

pp. 21, Necron Codex, *Living Metal*; "The Monolith is made of living Necron metal which is not only self-repairing but is capable of adapting its structure to resist incoming attacks. Attacks with count the target's Armour Value as being less than it really is (such as bright lances and blasters) do no do so against the Monolith. Similarly, weapons that get additional Armour Penetration dice (such as chainfists, monstrous creatures or melta weapons) do not get the extra dice against the Monolith. Ordnance weapons still roll 2d6 for Armour Penetration and select the highest. *In practice, any weapon attacking the Monolith will roll for armour penetration using its unaugmented strength and a single D6 no matter what.*" (emphasis added)


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Daneel2.0 said:


> Ordnance weapons still roll 2d6 for Armour Penetration and select the highest.




Thanks for the exact quote, though. Hahaha. :laugh:


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

I am bested. I didn't see that, but now I know. I personally only own the first print edition, and was not aware of that clause.


----------

